# What is love



## Fatherof4 (Dec 11, 2020)

Yes, the song title is now stuck in your head.
Baby don't hurt me, no more
Married 14 years, together for 18 and 4 kids, ages 10 to 4 months.
Relationship has always been rocky from the get go, but I thought we were made of stronger stuff to make it work. Now I'm not so sure. 
I need advice.


----------



## Lance Mannion (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Lance Mannion (Nov 24, 2020)

You have to give us more to work with.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Try to keep your topic to one thread. It will be a lot easier that way. Your other thread has the real story.


----------



## Fatherof4 (Dec 11, 2020)

I was just introducing myself ...


----------

